
I Cut My Hair with a Vacuum Cleaner and Oh Man, I Think I - paypalcust83
https://gizmodo.com/i-cut-my-hair-with-a-vacuum-cleaner-and-oh-man-i-think-1843204420
======
paypalcust83
All I can think about is the _Suck Kut._

[https://youtu.be/7LrJDt-fPQI](https://youtu.be/7LrJDt-fPQI)

Here's another video about the _Flowbee_ that mentions the _Suck Kut_ too.
[https://youtu.be/VyZgZDhsOz4](https://youtu.be/VyZgZDhsOz4)

